
Zuckerberg demos Oculus ping pong - espitia
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/10102424083204621/?pnref=story
======
espitia
"The craziest Oculus experience I've had recently is playing ping pong in
virtual reality. You feel like you're right there with your friend even though
they may be halfway around the world. And not only can you hit the ball back
and forth, but you can turn gravity up and down to simulate completely
different worlds -- outer space, under water and so on.

In our new Toybox experience, you can pick up objects, build things and play
games. This video shows a few examples of what's possible. What's really
amazing is sharing these experiences with your friends. We're getting closer."

